# fly fishing guadalupe



## scooter3 (Oct 20, 2005)

i dont do alot of fresh water fly fishing and im going to the guadalupe river this weekend and i wanted to know what types of flies work and where to throw them going down the river.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*I have fooled around on the Guadalupe River...*

With a cheap flyrod outfit like you buy at walmart and such. The best fly is one called a wooly bugger...usually an olive green. I have also used some very small artificial worms, maybe about 2 inches long. You can get them at the walmart there in New Braunsfeld. I have caught lots of perch and some Guadalupe Bass. In Gruene there is a fly shop...I have forgotten the name of it, but it is not to far from Gruene Hall. I hope this helps...Vic


----------



## salt-yak (Jun 7, 2006)

Wooley boogers are great for probing deeper spots. A few months back we had luck using various midges size 18-22 (red/black) but caught the most nymphing a tandem rig with chartreuse egg flies and red San Juan worms. I would imagine that combination would work well year round. 

Good luck!


----------



## whaler76 (Aug 12, 2005)

wooly buggers will difinately catch you some fish on the guad. olive, black, and brown have all worked well for me. size 10-14 depending on what you want to catch. the fly shop in gruene is called gruene outfitters and they have any of the flies you need.


----------



## cheetah (May 30, 2006)

Go to this site and check the river flows I think the Corps of Engineers is opening the gates for the weekend shoud push the flows to over 300 FPS anything ove 500 is considered dangerous for wading. The GRTU website can offer a wealth of info for guad fishing

www.grtu.org
Capt Andy hernandez


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

I second and third the wooly boogers. I've never fished the guadalupe, but we hit the llano every year. I've had the most success with the olive green wooly boogers. White seems to work OK as well.

Plus, it's just fun to say..."wooly booger"...makes me smile every time.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

vjer1 said:


> With a cheap flyrod outfit like you buy at walmart and such. The best fly is one called a wooly bugger...usually an olive green. I have also used some very small artificial worms, maybe about 2 inches long. You can get them at the walmart there in New Braunsfeld. I have caught lots of perch and some Guadalupe Bass. In Gruene there is a fly shop...I have forgotten the name of it, but it is not to far from Gruene Hall. I hope this helps...Vic


Gruene Outfitters.........it's a neat shop. http://www.grueneoutfitters.com/

EDIT: Sorry I just saw that whaler76 mentioned the shop.


----------



## EKNIP (Sep 15, 2005)

stay were you at.. just catch the saltwater trout on fly. its easier!! and there not stocked.... yet......


----------



## txflatsguy (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm in Wa state right now but grew up in tx, I read the first reply and I'm still wondering why it would matter if you have a wally-mart rod or a nice orvis rod what fly to throw. I just started fly fishing up here in Wa and have had some really good days on the rivers. i've been tyeing for awile now and from growing up on that river as a kid I would think a nice humpy pattern or mabey a dry/ nyph. We try to throw "fly" patterns up here and kinda stay away from the streamer patterns. Mabey some scuds would work too


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

The Cypert Minnow, or small ant patterns have worked well for me on the Guadalupe. So do the salmon egg flys.


----------

